# This would recharge your energy and power you up



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

I found this on today's route...


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Had a delivery with a lady that had snacks and drinks out for delivery people too. It was nice. Hopefully that's not in lieu of tips


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Had a house the other day that had something similar, had small gatorade bottles and munchies. Was quite nice


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Thoughtful and creative, I like it.


----------

